# Rock Island, IL: 3 yo Nikki Rescue Only



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

This is from Norma Jewell who evaluated her:

Attached are two pictures from my cell phone. I can get better photos if you need. This is 3 year old Nikki. Please cross post..

She was an owner release due to her aggression towards horses and house pets. The lady took her from another owner and I don't know the situation there. She is at Rock Island Co. Animal Care and Control. She will be completed vetted for transfer to a rescue. She has tested well with people showing no aggression, but she is very animal aggressive. She needs more resources than we can provide. I don't know her history with kids as I didn't get past her dog aggression. She is 'rescue only' and not up for adoption.

Her first eval stated that she could be trained to behave around other animals. It would take very intense work from an experienced handler with what I saw today. She is very nice looking, bi-color with dark rich colors and seems healthy. She would require a fence that she couldn't jump as she is very interested in getting to other animals. This dog was able to be distracted so her behavior has just been allowed. She responded very well to firm correction and settled down during that exercise. I think she has good potential to work with esp. with her love for people.

If you can help Nikki please contact Samantha DeYoung at RIACC. [email protected] (sdeyoung)

Thank you,
--
Norma Jewell-Founder 
Mississippi Valley 
German Shepherd Dog Rescue, Inc. 
Moline, IL 
visit us: http://www.mvgsdr.org


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! I hope someone can work with her


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can help with a donation to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## playfo1 (Jun 24, 2002)

This dog has until Thursday only.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Norma, been a long time. I hope you have time to post more often... We miss you.

Val


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Bump. She dies tomorrow.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

anything?


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I just found out that she is still there! Shelter thought she had a rescue, but it didn't happen. Still in need of rescue!


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

What a shame about the aggression, she's such a beautiful girl. Wish I had more experience with that issue.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Forgive me if I am wrong in this,but wasn't there a person whom posted wanted a dog just like this?Had experiance and the resources to help a aggressive dog.Think it was under non urgent( not sure though).Of course I know nothing about the person etc.,just remembered seeing it.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1069446&page=2#Post1069446
Is under rescue ,foster etc. titled Save that Gsd


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

any news?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

?


----------

